# Creative Europe



## sanctuarycommunityfm (Jul 3, 2010)

Comedy Screenwriting opportunities wanted for UK student screenwriter considering studies in Australia.Online Christian radio Presenter also a possibility.I'm working towards a project with Creative Europe/EU Commission-A Festival in memory of John Paul II,and A History of Popular music-playlists available at sanctuary television(Christian and Sacred audio)utopiatv facebook pages.Folk,Rock,Reggae,Country,etc) these projects include music theater and dance competitions-with cash prizes!Discovering and promoting collaboration between Australian talent and EU member states is another strand to these activities.Thanks for your understanding,kind regards,your Christian brother,Patrick Buckley.


----------

